# Zam à Mille !!!



## geve

Quand Zam est là, pas une question ne reste sans réponse... avec un bilinguisme inestimable et une verve bluffante...
Tout ça vaut bien un humble cadeau, et même un deuxième plus parisien : ce sont les plus beaux specimens de ma collection !  

Joyeux postiversaire !


----------



## nichec

Thank you and congratulations!


----------



## Agnès E.

Zam sait combiner qualité et qualité : on a toujours les deux quand il nous rend visite... quel fin interprète du langage !

Mille bravos !


----------



## DearPrudence

Toujours assuré d'avoir une réponse sûre et parfaite quand on voit le nom 'zam', un vrai gage de qualité.
Merci donc de nous sortir de nos petits problèmes linguistiques.
Bon postanniversaire.


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations! Thanks for your help.


----------



## zaby

Félicitations pour ce premier millier


----------



## zam

Merci à tous. 
Cela dit, ça serait plutôt à moi de vous remercier, j'ai tellement appris ces derniers mois avec vous tous. Et autant profiter de cette occasion pour remercier également tous les 'backroom people' qui font tourner si efficacement ce site tellement unique !

Geve, ton espèce de camion Jeepney là, il est à toi j'imagine (garé dans ta cour peut-être ?). Il est pas à vendre des fois ?


----------



## geve

zam said:
			
		

> Geve, ton espèce de camion Jeepney là, il est à toi j'imagine (garé dans ta cour peut-être ?). Il est pas à vendre des fois ?


Eh bien, malheureusement, non, mais si tu me fournis quelques pinceaux, des pots de peinture de toutes les couleurs et du papier crépon, je suis sûre qu'on peut arriver à quelque chose...


----------



## Isotta

Many thanks (I hope you don't mind late ones)!

Z.


----------



## la reine victoria

Congratulations Zam and many thanks.

I often pop into your place but you are never there!    One day, maybe . . . . .
 

LRV


----------



## la grive solitaire

*Shazam--une mille! Félicitations! Here's to more of your wizadry with words.* ​ 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Wizard-shazam.jpg​


----------



## zam

Oh, no, you two, you've rumbled me ! 

B.O.G.O.F's on kebabs just for you LRV and La Grive, but hurry, special offers end soon.


----------

